# Nosferatu bartoni



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

There are three pairs of N. bartoni in a 70G, along with several A. altifrons, and a few other odds and ends. It's basically a grow out tank, sparsely decorated for "ease of maintenance" purposes. Bartoni are slow growing but sex out at a small size and early age. So it wasn't a surprise a few months back to have a pair lay eggs. Unfortunately, the best surface they could find was the side of a sponge filter. The eggs didn't do well, needless to say, so I vowed to do better for them next time. I put in a cave/pot. And the other day, this became the repository for their latest spawn. At least it affords the eggs some protection. Here is the pair, in full breeding dress, guarding their spawn.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! I love the half pot look, seems perfect for them.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice fish Jim


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

I really like that pair...and its shipping season


----------

